# Help...I'm desparate for tips on how to knit faster???



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much 
Hello from Bronxville


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not really. It comes with time and experience for many (though not all).
Enjoy the process.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Unless you have a deadline, there is no reason to need to knit faster than you already do. For most of us knitting is just fun and not a race. Slow down, feel the wool, enjoy the process.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I started out as an English style thrower. I tried continental and could not do it. Then I found the "flicking" method and was able to learn it, though it took several weeks for my tension to be consistent. I don't try to be fast, but learning to flick made my knitting much faster.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't throw. I throw, I'm slow. Knitting isn't a race. Stop and pet the yarn. If you want to be faster - Crochet.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The faster I knit the longer it takes me to finish something. Rushing, for me, is a sure way to make errors. I think turning off t.v and not having anyone jabbering at me would make it go faster. Not as much fun, but faster. Good Luck


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

As the old joke says "practice practice practice" Like playing the piano.......the more you do it the easier it becomes........but the joy is really like fine wine.....savouring each stitch!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I started out as an English style thrower. I tried continental and could not do it. Then I found the "flicking" method and was able to learn it, though it took several weeks for my tension to be consistent. I don't try to be fast, but learning to flick made my knitting much faster.


VeryPink's video:

http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/

It doesn't make me particularly faster, but it is easier on the hands/wrists. I also tried continental and even though I'm left-handed, continental just doesn't work for me (I do keep trying).


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

If you want to produce items more quickly use chunky yarn and you will be amazed at how fast those items grow. I agree with the others practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Time and practice will improve speed, but for me knitting as fast as I can isn't what it is about. Knitting = relaxation for me, and if I felt I had to be going fast, it wouldn't be so relaxing. Besides, 'haste makes waste'; it takes more time to rip out a mistake and do it over than it does to take your time and do it right.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

If you want to hand knit faster, learn continental. If you want to complete a garment faster, get a basic knitting machine, like the LK150 and knot your large parts, back, front, & sleeves. Then work the trims with two needles. You can produce a great deal this way.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit English style and can knit fast when I am in a hurry, which isn't very often these days. But there is one thing I have noticed with slow knitters working in English style:
They drop the yarn with their right hand between stitches. Then, of course, have to pick it up again to knit the next stitch.
The answer for this is to wind the yarn around the little finger of the right hand, loosely, and just keep on knitting without dropping the yarn. The yarn automatically feeds through.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## lemonaid (Dec 11, 2014)

you'll grow faster with practice.
I have some suggestions for you, they might help and they sure don't hurt.
- never ever hurry (it brings cramps and ugly stitches and you may have to frog lots of mistakes)
- put no pressure on yourself
- be aware of all the tiny movements your hands and fingers and needles and the yarn do while forming stitch after stitch
- trust your body, relax, get into your own rhythm 
maybe with practice you will find one or more of these miracles:

that your fingers found out on their own to hold the needle in just the right spot to have just enough space for the tips to form the new loop and let the previous stitch glide off safely and the next to glide toward working position. 
the working yarn length you hold between the last knit loop and the stitch about to be worked is short with just the right amount of tension, not much needed, really. 
It's a wonder there have not been any reports of index fingers falling off knitters hands, left or right all the same, because multiple yarn wraps cut off the blood circulation and maintaining that stiff straightened position, pointing away from where the work is done does not look or feel natural anyway ... 

I had to use a very short tiny circular lately and that was a real eye opener ... the interesting part of knitting happens between your fingertips and fits in a nutshell. Ants could do it probably.

Practice patiently and you will gain speed, consistency and a feeling for the naturally economic movements your hands perform and you will knit faster constantly, but not consciously so ...

When watching other knitters observe closely what they do. 
Compare what you see to your sequence of manipulations and if you do some unnecessary extras, try to skip those.

Hand knitting is like handwriting, find your own flow and enjoy the process. 

It shouldn't be a race against your own comfort and peace of mind.

If you are under time pressure, proceed slowly, so you will make the most of all moments passing. Sorry, this sounds at least peculiar, but I hope you understand what I try to express ... (and I should not write so much, I'm not a native speaker, but I like practicing my second/third etc. language skills hoping to get better with that, too)

After all knitting is a kind of pastime, isn't it?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Your post made me grin--- I am probably the world's slowest knitter. I gave up trying to be quicker- and it has just naturally happened although I am still slow. I do crochet quickly- just can't knit fast. Like someone said- use big needles and chunky yarn if you want a fast project- or just be like me and just don't worry about it any more.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

knitting is not a race, so I don't care if I knit slower than someone else. 

I don't like to watch''very pink' as I find her method very awkward. I do get some good advice from some of her videos but I just have to ignore how she handles her needles and yarn


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

rainie said:


> Don't throw. I throw, I'm slow. Knitting isn't a race. Stop and pet the yarn. If you want to be faster - Crochet.


ditto! Great advice Rainie!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I just bought a knitting machine because it takes me forever to finish anything. I will post my results as soon as I learn how to use it!
Hopefully I can combine machine and hand knitting where it is feasible, and be happy with the results!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lots and lots of practice, plus a natural affinity helps. Somethings I knit fast, some not so fast. I just go with the flow!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hire a friend to do it for you. Works for me if I need a crocheted project done, and I do her knitting.


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you ALL for sharing your knitting tips and time! As a New Yorker, I suppose I'm always in some sort of hurray. Your are very correct to remind me to SLOW DOWN, and enjoy the knitting process. I will try to heed your advices and remain very grateful to you MASTER KNITTERS...HAPPY 2015!!!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

The faster I knit, the more I tink...which slows the process that much more!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

"The hurrier I go, the behinder I get" to quote the rabbit in Alice.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

Some knitters want to increase their speed EVEN AS THEY ENJOY THE PROCESS. I'm that way. I enjoy the process tremendously but I don't want to waste time if there is some way to be more efficient (translated to faster). When someone in our knitting group asks that question I give this comparison. I equate learning to knit faster with learning to type faster. Years ago (longer than I care to remember) I had to pass an 80 wpm typing test to even be able to apply for a position I wanted very badly. At that time I could barely do 50 wpm. I talked with a friend who was a really fast typist and worked in the city office. She said the secret to breaking through any barrier like that was to completely forget about mistakes--just let the fingers learn to fly faster--and eventually the accuracy would catch up with the speed. You might try this and see if it helps. Also, another thought: If you're knitting quite tightly, you might consciously concentrate on knitting more loosely.



Hello from Bronxville said:


> Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much
> Hello from Bronxville


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I like to knit fast. I'm a person who likes to jump from thing to thing, and pick up the needles to experiment every time someone describes something I didn't know about, or to swatch a stitch pattern for my swatch pile - so for me, fast is good.

There are process knitters and progress knitters; I guess I'm a little of each. Process for learning techniques, but progress for getting to the next project! There's a lot I don't finish, though, because I'm so fickle.

Anyway, I knit continental and try to use as little movement as I can muster (that still could use some work), and yarn as close to the ends of the needle as possible.

Love watching this, though - Irish Cottage Knitting: 



Or Continental: 




Good one for English style:


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

I just knit in a way that feels natural to me ,I had a look at the very pink video and after knitting for almost 70 years learn that I'm a flicker would you believe .


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

depends on the person..I started out 3 years ago ..english style first scarf took me three weeks....switched to continental ,practiced...now I can do the same scarf in 3-4 days..as others have said..just relax and enjoy the process, it will come in time..


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knitting continental rather than English made my knitting go a bit faster, using metal needles makes it go a bit faster, but a bit speed is just a by product of changes I made for other reasons. Trying to go faster just results in more mistakes, at least for me. And any speed gains I've made are negligible in the real world. Does it really matter if I am trying my darnedest to speed up and the stars are in alignment so I make minimal mistakes and I finish a dishcloth 10 minutes faster than if I had relaxed?
Don't compare yourself to others, you will find your own balance of speed and minimal mistakes.


----------



## longtimespinner (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, If you google "speed knitting" you will see a whole list of results. This one is a youtube video showing the flicking and continental methods. I use the flicking method with a very slight variation. To keep tension even, I wrap the yarn once around my right pinkie.






Go for it! Joyce


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

As others have stated, the faster I knit the more mistakes I make. I still throw. I've tried continental, flicking and every other way I can think of. My fingers are apparently too short to do these various ways ( I know, it sounds silly, but believe me I've tried).
Enjoy the process and make less mistakes.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I watched a video - which can be slowed down - of the fastest knitter from 2010. She was knitting English style. I did pick up some ideas and now can comfortably knit faster with simple knitting ie stocking stitch and garter stitch. This is the link to the video:


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I learned to knit the combination stitch but my gauge was always too big - enough so that I had to go down 2 needle sizes. Then I taught myself to knit English but all of the throwing really slowed me down. After finding Very Pink Knits I learned the flicking method and that is the one that I use most of the time. It is faster than the other two methods for me. But I rarely think a out the speed - just the relaxation that knitting affords. If you want to pick up speed with little fatigue on your hands, try the flicking method.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello from Bronxville said:


> Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much
> Hello from Bronxville


Arrow down to Links and Resources, click on Entrelac Knitting - John and when the page comes up you will see a place to watch How to Speed Knit.

My words may not be strictly accurate but that may help you. I've asked the same question and most replies only talk about relaxing, tell you to enjoy the process, etc. - and don't actually answer the question. I've been trying to learn to flick and have improved but think that if I could knit faster I would enjoy it MORE!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knit slow and steady, just like my gran who was a master knitter. Mum knitted fast and my aunt knitted like she was in a race. There's no hard and fast rules.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> knitting is not a race, so I don't care if I knit slower than someone else.
> 
> I don't like to watch''very pink' as I find her method very awkward. I do get some good advice from some of her videos but I just have to ignore how she handles her needles and yarn


Yes just looked and she was looking very awkward I was taught by mum to knit without letting go but it looks much smoother. Yes I do get good advice from her. Linda


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

i was told to never skimp on good towels or knitting needles. buy one set at a time if necessary. I love my nitpicks and Addi needles. At SAFF this year, I treated myself to a pair of Signature Needles 1.5 set of 5 double point needles. WOW !!!! loved them. DH bought me the set of 10 inch Straight needles for Christmas. I love using them so I find myself knitting more, therefore faster. My hand fatigue is virtually nothing HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do you want to knit faster? Are you a new knitter frustrated by the lack of progress? Or are you knitting a garment that seems to take for ever?
I am not a fast knitter, but if I put aside some time to knit and choose something like a hat or baby garment, my project is finished quickly. It would also help if I finished one project before starting another and also if I spent less time on KP and more time actually knitting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been knitting for over 50 years and I can tell you that it is not about knitting faster. Knitting is meditative at its best and to hurry it up is not good. Take it slow and easy and enjoy the pleasure that it takes to make a garment, even a mitt or hat. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll never be a fast knitter as I fall asleep on it every night. Knitting is my relaxation


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

rainie: good advice! If I want something done more quickly, I crochet. If I don't care, and I am retired, I knit. some thing are worth the wait. And, some things do not have deadlines. Therefore, I knit a lot, but not really fast.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't knit particularly fast any more.
I used to knit quickly when I made sweaters for the children and sets of baby clothes.
Now I just take my time and alternate between throwing (for any yarn above a double knitting) and flicking when I don't have too many stitches on the needles.
I use half continental when I'm working on simple fair isle, a different coloured yarn in each hand.

I'm not too fussed about doing anything quickly any more, I just want to enjoy the feel of the yarn running through my fingers as I work and the look of the fabric I produce.

There have been some very good ideas on this thread as to how to achieve faster knitting. Hope you enjoy trying out the different methods.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Learn to relax during knitting sessions. Being tense and stressed causes you to make mistakes and slows you down.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, wanted to knit faster. I was always thinking of 20 other projects to work on while I had one project on the needles. I bought a knitting machine hoping to fix this. Well, it did. It almost killed all my joy in knitting and I stopped planning any projects. For several years I didn't knit much of anything, even though I had knit for 25 years by hand before this and loved it.

I now knit what I want at a slower pace, and the joy has come back. I packed the knitting machine away. I may get it out again someday, but only if I am interested in doing projects on it, not to knit faster. I did make some lovely things on it. I just didn't like it.

As others have said, practice will help you gain speed.


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Rosette,
You are absolutely correct...it's not that I want to "knit faster", but that I feel like I can never reach the completion of a project. My fault of course, because I want to try out every successful new stitch that I make, and wind up with several incomplete projects. I will make a concerted effort to slow down, and do less complicated projects. Who knows...I may even COMPLETE/FINISH one entire project lol lol. Thanks so much for making me see things not "through a glass darkly." 
Happy New Year from NY!!! ))


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi there Elaine74bl,
You are right on the money with me!!! In fact I believe I must have been in the same typing class lol lol...working on Wall Street at age 16!! Since I'm a newbie knitter, I want to knit as fast as I can, so that I can start yet another new and different project. This is why I absolutely have too many bits and pieces of unfinished knitting, and not one beautifully completed one. New Year's resolution: Slow down and enjoy the PROCESS!!! Thanks so much for your intuitive advice.
Happy New Year from "hello from Bronxville"...New York, that is"!


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> VeryPink's video:
> 
> http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/
> 
> It doesn't make me particularly faster, but it is easier on the hands/wrists. I also tried continental and even though I'm left-handed, continental just doesn't work for me (I do keep trying).


Agree, flicking cuts down on the motions and is a good technique for me for lots of reasons, and one of them is that I do accomplish more in less time.


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

As some one has already suggested .... buy a knitting machine ! I was / am very slow at hand knitting , but I knit with a machine now ! I know some hand knitter think this is cheating , they want to have a go and see ! I have a standard machine that knits 3 or 4 ply yarn and a chunky which knits chunky yarn !!


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello jmcret05,
I will check out "very pink"...I'm a lefty too, so maybe that is part of my problem. Most of all...I think all of you Master Knitters are correct, and that I need to learn how to slow down and enjoy the process of knitting! Excellent advice for 2015!
Thanks much, and Happy New Year!


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

and i thought i was the world's slowest knitter!!! i am a "thrower" and my problem is keeping the yarn flowing in my right hand. it tightens up, i have to stop, and then weave it through my right hand again taking time. any suggestions?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Majority rules - practice, practice, practice. 

For myself, I find I knit a bit faster with continental, but again, only after I practiced it for a period of time did my pace pick up. But most important, I just enjoy the relaxation I get from knitting - my form of meditation. 

Best to just enjoy the process. :thumbup:


----------



## cj2 sally (Dec 21, 2014)

I am a slow knitter. But some day I will have a hand knitted quilt! Hopefully before I`m to old to enjoy it. lol.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

loriadams said:


> I started out as an English style thrower. I tried continental and could not do it. Then I found the "flicking" method and was able to learn it, though it took several weeks for my tension to be consistent. I don't try to be fast, but learning to flick made my knitting much faster.


I agree!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I started out as an English style thrower. I tried continental and could not do it. Then I found the "flicking" method and was able to learn it, though it took several weeks for my tension to be consistent. I don't try to be fast, but learning to flick made my knitting much faster.


Thank you. I'm going to check flicking out. I'm not especially interested in faster for fasters stake but I tink far more than I knit. My interest in knitting is waining. If I could knit faster it might help.


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Luck to you, me and the rest of the slow knitters like us!!!! lol lol


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

pzoe said:


> Thank you. I'm going to check flicking out. I'm not especially interested in faster for fasters stake but I tink far more than I knit. My interest in knitting is waining. If I could knit faster it might help.


You're welcome. Just remember that it will take a while to "get" it, especially the tension. It's frustrating and infuriating at first, but once it becomes comfortable it's great. And ribbing goes so much faster!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Knitting should be relaxing. Knit at your own speed, just gliding the yarn around the needle without pulling tight should help you to relax and your fingers will do what is automatic. I can not imagine speed knitting being enjoyable. I can knit a man's sweater in about 25 hours (not all at one time) and I don't worry how fast I knit. Knitting should be enjoyable and not a race.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit faster than I purl, but as others have said it is primarily a result of experience, the more experience you have the faster you will be -- however I am faster with continental knitting than throwing.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

The hurrier I go the behinder I get!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Practice


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi, One day I was struggling with my knitting and I just set it down and said aloud "Mom help me get this knitting" (Mom has passed) anyway when I picked up the needles again I wrap the yarn around my pinkie on the left hand, twisted both my hands in towards my heart and suddenly I was knitting quickker and noticed that I was not looking at every stitch and finished the project. So just let it come peacefully.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Tried to knit an easy patterned hat last night while watching The Kennedy Center Honors - great show, by the way - I thought I was going along so quickly - but as I was putting it away (before bed) I noticed errors - guess I will be frogging today! Grrrr! Haste makes waste, as others have said! Today I will slow down - and try not to be distracted as I knit! :?


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not a master knitter however, I learned several useful tips from this teacher. One of her tips that helped me is to knit on the very tips of the needles. She has YouTube videos also. Good Luck, and a Happy, Healthy New Year to all.

http://knitfreedom.com/


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> Unless you have a deadline, there is no reason to need to knit faster than you already do. For most of us knitting is just fun and not a race. Slow down, feel the wool, enjoy the process.


Totally agree....it is all About enjoying the process.


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

Get a knitting machine! :|


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was in Electronic Assembly for many years.. and speed is encouraged there... This is what they taught us..
Just go as quick as possible with out making mistakes.. push yourself each time to go a tiny bit faster.. before you know it.. what took you 5 minutes to make will be shortened down more and more the more you do this... then when you are knitting and enjoying the process you will also be a lot faster at it...

I enjoy the process too.... but when I first started a simple scarf would take me over a month to make!!! that was not fun!!!! now I am surprised when the same pattern only takes me a week... so then I can enjoy the end process and not feel overwhelmed either... 

The best thing is when you get into the flow of the project and it just seems to fly!! No matter how often people say it is not how fast you work but the work itself when you have to struggle through each stitch and seem to get nowhere it most certainly is the speed that matters... you will get there.. it won't happen over night but you will see results sooner than you think..


----------



## lemonaid (Dec 11, 2014)

Elaine74bl said:


> Some knitters want to increase their speed EVEN AS THEY ENJOY THE PROCESS. I'm that way. I enjoy the process tremendously but I don't want to waste time if there is some way to be more efficient (translated to faster). When someone in our knitting group asks that question I give this comparison. I equate learning to knit faster with learning to type faster. Years ago (longer than I care to remember) I had to pass an 80 wpm typing test to even be able to apply for a position I wanted very badly. At that time I could barely do 50 wpm. I talked with a friend who was a really fast typist and worked in the city office. She said the secret to breaking through any barrier like that was to completely forget about mistakes--just let the fingers learn to fly faster--and eventually the accuracy would catch up with the speed. You might try this and see if it helps.


great post - thanks, you widened my view of ... more than knitting ... pretty much!

I have looked at some youtube videos and found that by intuition one may find out some of the tricks, but there is way more to learn ... I want to try and see how holding the needle pencil-like works for me. 
Ignoring mistakes? Not easy, but if I make an extra speedy project, just for the process I should manage. 
For the new year I challenge myself with how fast I can knit comfortably and accomplish more.

I am a process knitter, ok - but I too like to finish more projects in the time I can spend knitting.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Speed isn't important, consistency is. Aim for even stitches and rows rather than speed. True craftspeople learn this along the way.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

You have been given some wonderful advice here! It really is the best site. Happy new year from UK.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello from Bronxville said:


> Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much
> Hello from Bronxville


Practice. I couldn't knit fast when I first started knitting, some 50+ years ago. Now I knit fast. But mostly, I try to slow down a little and enjoy the process.

Get comfortable with the knitting process. Speed will come with experience. Some people say one method is faster than another - that is true, if that is the method those people are comfortable using.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I am not an experienced knitter, but a pretty fast knitter.
First, get yourself into a rhythm for the stitches. If you do knit one row and purl the next then you can build your speed up to a pace. Putting the stitches into a 1-2 beat for ribbing comes next.
If you are doing multiple stitches, then the total count will be the same amount of beats like in music. Each key =1 beat. So each stitch=1 beat. Whatever movement you need to do these stitches is involved in making them. Practice them on a small project and you'll see. This also goes for crochet. I count the stitches as one beat, even the double crochet with the yarn overs. Bea


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

One thing I noticed is if I relax my shoulders, neck and arms, and knit closer to the tip of the needles so that my movements are smaller I can knit faster. Just relax into your knitting and get a rhythm going.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with loriadams. I flick and people comment on how fast I knit.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Very interesting video. Think I'll try it, but I don't mind taking my time when I knit.


----------



## mom2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I started out as an English style thrower. I tried continental and could not do it. Then I found the "flicking" method and was able to learn it, though it took several weeks for my tension to be consistent. I don't try to be fast, but learning to flick made my knitting much faster.


Same here, flicking increased my finished project rate by a lot. It's not a matter of knitting faster but a more efficient way of knitting and the increased "speed" is the bonus. It's also much easier on your hands.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Knit close to the tips, as other have said.

Reduce excess motion (break every movement down into it's simplest form, here is where flicking and continental come in.)

Build confidence in your skill. When you begin to trust your hands and muscle memory you will automatically pick up speed. You'll be surprised by how much time is spent double checking your work when you are unsure of yourself. This is why I swatch before I begin knitting, so I can learn the pattern and play with technique shortcuts.

Kelly, from Knit Picks, did an interview with the worlds fastest knitter that gave tips and tricks to pick up speed. 





Here is a search with some more video links that may help give you some tips:
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=speed+knitting+techniques

Happy Knitting


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

You might consider using one of the different sieges of the loom knitters. A lot of patterns go with them. At my age "89" I don't plan on going back to the needles. Enjoy????


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello from Bronxville said:


> Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much
> Hello from Bronxville


I agree with Galaxycraft... it does take time. However, it is said that the Combined Continental (or pick) method of knitting is faster than the English (or throw) method. I am a Combined Continental but can also throw... and I do find it faster and easier to Knit Combined Continental...but then I have been doing CC knitting forever.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

There's an Amish saying "The hurrier I go, the behinder I get." That's me! I haven't had enough practice & experience to go fast and when I try to I make mistakes.

Good advice given here.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree practice, practice, practice! And use the continental stitch AND COUNT if you are using a pattern even an easy one! That will keep you from having to frog and lose time. But knitting should be relaxing and fun not a race or a contest "haste makes waste" so slow down and enjoy.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I play piano, dulcimer and drums. I find that my speed suffers if I can't remember the pattern. So..I remember the pattern in either a drum cadence (beat) or a sing song. Example...k1, k1, yo, k2 becomes dot dot , dot dot, yo, dot 2 and repeat dot dot, dot dot and so on. I also find the faster I try to knit the more tense I become. At that point I put it down and do something else for 5-10 minutes. Then I can start fresh and relaxed. I also mark larger pieces either with a yarn tie on the edge or with a large safety pin every so many rows or patterns and can then see my progress and I don't get so anxious about finishing. I also don't give myself an unrealistic deadline. I have a separate calendar that I put the start date in ink and pencil in the day I want to finish. I usually start with 6 weeks to a month. When I finally finish I pen it in and congratulate myself for either finishing on time or a pat on the back for finishing early. I tell my students to keep reminding themselves that knitting is a hobby and they get more proficient with time but above all it is to be fun and relaxing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

knittylou said:


> Hi, One day I was struggling with my knitting and I just set it down and said aloud "Mom help me get this knitting" (Mom has passed) anyway when I picked up the needles again I wrap the yarn around my pinkie on the left hand, twisted both my hands in towards my heart and suddenly I was knitting quickker and noticed that I was not looking at every stitch and finished the project. So just let it come peacefully.


Lovely.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am with you! I am a very slow knitter. I have been working on the "dreambird" scarf forever :roll: I have knitted 10 feathers, got 16 more to go, or whenever I run out of yarn, so they say. I keep putting it down to make other things, I get bored very easily.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

there are several vidios on utube showing you how to knit faster. One thing I have found is I am a continenetal knitter and when I hold my fingers close to my work instead of at weird angles tensioning with my fingers when I hold the yarn " makes it much faster for me. check out some of the vidios and see if they will help.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

What's your rush ?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

spynie said:


> I just knit in a way that feels natural to me ,I had a look at the very pink video and after knitting for almost 70 years learn that I'm a flicker would you believe .


Me too. That is how I was taught by my grandmother. When I observed someone knitting so easily with continental method, I tried it but it just didn't fit me at all. My knitting flows easily for me with my flicking method, no dropping of yarn between stitches, so I have no desire to change...


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Your post made me grin--- I am probably the world's slowest knitter. I gave up trying to be quicker- and it has just naturally happened although I am still slow. I do crochet quickly- just can't knit fast. Like someone said- use big needles and chunky yarn if you want a fast project- or just be like me and just don't worry about it any more.


And, Bwtyer, your post made me grin because recently I had proclaimed myself the world's slowest knitter! I will gladly share the honor with you!!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I am slower than molasses in January and have given up trying to be faster, because when I go faster I make oodles of mistakes


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Continental knit works lots faster.
Even as a beginner I was able to learn it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been knitting for 45 years and wish that I could knit faster. I throw my yarn but never drop the working yarn. I hold the yarn between my thumb and index finger.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

annielaur said:


> Agree, flicking cuts down on the motions and is a good technique for me for lots of reasons, and one of them is that I do accomplish more in less time.


Didn't realize until I watched this video that that is what I do.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> "The hurrier I go, the behinder I get" to quote the rabbit in Alice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I cannot understand why so many want to knit fast. Maybe if there is a deadline or maybe to sell. For me it is knitting comfortable and that is probably slow. I like to think "deliberate". LOL


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

chickkie said:


> knitting is not a race, so I don't care if I knit slower than someone else.
> 
> I don't like to watch''very pink' as I find her method very awkward. I do get some good advice from some of her videos but I just have to ignore how she handles her needles and yarn


But the way she knits is the way my Mum taught me!!Perhaps that's why people stop and watch me, while I rarely look at work,other that shaping and lace patterns.
Had hospital appointment and man in next seat couldn't stop watching, but being in UK, not a word was said :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

beahop said:


> Hi,
> I am not an experienced knitter, but a pretty fast knitter.
> First, get yourself into a rhythm for the stitches. If you do knit one row and purl the next then you can build your speed up to a pace. Putting the stitches into a 1-2 beat for ribbing comes next.
> If you are doing multiple stitches, then the total count will be the same amount of beats like in music. Each key =1 beat. So each stitch=1 beat. Whatever movement you need to do these stitches is involved in making them. Practice them on a small project and you'll see. This also goes for crochet. I count the stitches as one beat, even the double crochet with the yarn overs. Bea


 I love this, and it puts me in mind of typing classes many, many years ago. On occasion, we would type to music, and the steady beat really was a big help. I'll bet consciously knitting to a steady rhythm would improve knitting speed as well. If not, it would be fun for a little while!

Can we all agree that everyone is different? Saying you can't imagine why anyone would want to gain speed doesn't make sense to me. The original question came from someone who _does_ want to improve her speed, whether that's our own personal preference or not. I get it that a lot of people want a meditative experience. I can have that while knitting fast now that it's second nature to me. But meditation is only the goal of _some_ knitters. I'm in it for "what can I learn next?" Working faster aids that.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think practice practice practice, but I tried different methods, not so much for speed as for comfort, I started doing a form of Flicking before I knew what it was called, but was shown the English Method first, so try different methods, it not about speed, but the results you achieve and the pleasure you get out of it...


----------



## chayah (Mar 16, 2011)

I am not a particularly fast knitter. But I knit faster if I don't have tv on, an audio book, lively music , or while attending a meeting. If I wanted to hurry for a short while, I would eliminate as many distractions as possible. I mainly knit to relax and enjoy it, so I don't hurry too much. Happy knitting to you.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't bother trying.
You will get faster naturally the more you knit.

If you try to "run before you can walk"as the saying goes, you're more likely to make mistakes which will involve rectifying them therefore costing you time to do so.

Just enjoy knitting as it comes.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you ever tried the Portuguese method. it is also practiced in Turkey, Egypt, Greece and Peru. I just started learning.. I normally do English style and I find this new way very interesting. See how they do it on youtube:


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Years ago I was also desparate to knit faster so I started by forcing myself to go faster ignoring any mistakes. I just kept going and going.
I'd do short sprints of faster stitches and then slow down and then off I'd go again. Like jogging, then walking, jogging then walking.
And it worked !! I am now a speedy accurate knitter.
I have always used the throw method but I cradle the right needle OVER the gap between my thumb and forefinger which allows for faster knitting anyway.
BTW . . . . . where's Bronxville?


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> VeryPink's video:
> 
> http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/
> 
> It doesn't make me particularly faster, but it is easier on the hands/wrists. I also tried continental and even though I'm left-handed, continental just doesn't work for me (I do keep trying).


I, too, am left-handed and continental just doesn't work. Learned to flick and am much happier giving up throwing. Flicking also makes it much easier to not have to watch what I'm doing. I agree with those who are telling you to enjoy the journey. It isn't a race, it's a process.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I'm left handed and I've been knitting a long time. I never new that the way I knit is called Flicking. It took me a long time to do it but it just came to me without any tutorials.ive tried the continental way and just can't get the hank of it.sometimes I thing it is slower then flicking. I have to agree though with everyone here,Practice and enjoy it&#128521;


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I never knew that what I do is a variation of flicking. My grandmother taught me to knit more years ago than I care to remember and I've always used the same method, I've never wanted to change it. BTW both myself and my grandmother are English.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rainie said:


> Don't throw. I throw, I'm slow. Knitting isn't a race. Stop and pet the yarn. If you want to be faster - Crochet.


Oooooh, yes!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Frogger said:


> As the old joke says "practice practice practice" Like playing the piano.......the more you do it the easier it becomes........but the joy is really like fine wine.....savouring each stitch!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, while I agree with all the knitters that knitting is not a race, it is good to be able to finish projects in reasonable amounts of time. I started knitting when I was seven, over fifty years ago, using English style. I was a slow knitter and preferred to crochet. In my twenties I saw someone knitting continental and earned that, which solved many of my tension issues and allowed me to speed up a bit. Still not a speed demon knitter for the next 30 years. Then I had the money to experiment with different needles and found that to be a huge factor. Try borrowing needles made of different materials and see which works best for you. I have found that Addi Turbos and knit picks new rosewood needles feel right in my hands and allow me to knit faster without increasing my mistake rate (which is high enough). Anyone else have suggestions for needles that help you knit more smoothly and easily?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

rainie said:


> Don't throw. I throw, I'm slow. Knitting isn't a race. Stop and pet the yarn. If you want to be faster - Crochet.


I disagree...I throw and I knit fast....but not always. Speed can come from years of experience. And it depends on the stitch or type of knitting and even the type of yarn or needle. Stockinette goes much faster than lace shawl work, as one color goes faster than stranded colorwork or intarsia, etc. etc. Just have fun.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

may be faster to crochet but no guarantee that you'll get the project you started with...Just enjoy


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

chemknitter said:


> Anyone else have suggestions for needles that help you knit more smoothly and easily?


It depends on the yarn you are using. Silk on slick needles, not always so good. Hairy mohair on sticky wood needles maybe not good for some, either. I think, with experience, you find out what needle type works best for you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Do the continental


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

novieknitter said:


> Have you ever tried the Portuguese method. it is also practiced in Turkey, Egypt, Greece and Peru. I just started learning.. I normally do English style and I find this new way very interesting. See how they do it on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Fat needles and bulky yarn! I did a hat and cowl for my son (adult) in two evenings and by the third evening had it wet blocked, dryed and gift wrapped--on size 8 needles with worsted weight but if you use size 10 needles with a bit more bulky yarn it goes very quickly and is attractive as well. Repetition is what gives you speed. After 50 years of knitting I don't think about it--I just knit when I feel like it and finish it when I feel like it, so I surprised myself.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

There have been posts from knitters who complete work at lightning speed. I'm not one and you'll probably get responses from advocates for every method. I learned English method, then Continental method and now I love the Combined Continental. For me it's fastest but better I keep my knitting tension even on knit and purl rows. 

Somewhere on Youtube is a video of the winner of the latest World's Fastest Knitter Contest. She flicks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chemknitter said:


> Hi, while I agree with all the knitters that knitting is not a race, it is good to be able to finish projects in reasonable amounts of time. I started knitting when I was seven, over fifty years ago, using English style. I was a slow knitter and preferred to crochet. In my twenties I saw someone knitting continental and earned that, which solved many of my tension issues and allowed me to speed up a bit. Still not a speed demon knitter for the next 30 years. Then I had the money to experiment with different needles and found that to be a huge factor. Try borrowing needles made of different materials and see which works best for you. I have found that Addi Turbos and knit picks new rosewood needles feel right in my hands and allow me to knit faster without increasing my mistake rate (which is high enough). Anyone else have suggestions for needles that help you knit more smoothly and easily?


I agree that using the right needles for you make a big difference, BUT, the right needles for anyone is very individual. I can remember easily when using nickel plated needles was impossible for me, but with a few more years of experience, they became my needles of choice. I think we all progress at our own rate and trying to push oneself is a mistake, both literally and figuratively.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

imalulu said:


> I disagree...I throw and I knit fast....but not always. Speed can come from years of experience. And it depends on the stitch or type of knitting and even the type of yarn or needle. Stockinette goes much faster than lace shawl work, as one color goes faster than stranded colorwork or intarsia, etc. etc. Just have fun.


I note that the current world's fastest knitter is a thrower. At other times continental knitters held the title, all of which goes to prove the point that we are not all made alike.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Fat needles and bulky yarn! I did a hat and cowl for my son (adult) in two evenings and by the third evening had it wet blocked, dryed and gift wrapped--on size 8 needles with worsted weight but if you use size 10 needles with a bit more bulky yarn it goes very quickly and is attractive as well. Repetition is what gives you speed. After 50 years of knitting I don't think about it--I just knit when I feel like it and finish it when I feel like it, so I surprised myself.


On the other hand, I have small, arthritic hands, and fat needles with bulky yarn cause a lot of discomfort for me...unlike ten years ago when my story was different :~).


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

GUARANTEED FASTER KNITTING, NO MATTER YOUR STYLE

Put music on the player. When slow music was on I knit slow, but noticed I sped up a lot when the fast music was on. Changed CD's put the Ventures music on (60's or 70's) and I moved right along. Decided I could do about every other song, too hard to keep up the pace, but it works.

Disclaimer...I do not take any responsibility for making mistakes faster, but I had less during this time, had to keep close watch when I went faster. So fewer mistakes, but never did this when on a difficult stitch pattern.

Good luck any method you try. Just try on a practice piece, not your good project.


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you so much Ronnie for your kind words of encouragement. I'll take your good advice and give knitting another chance before I send all of this beautiful yarn to the Thrift Shop! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 2015 in every which way! ))


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

What about enjoying it more? I am crocheting a huge afghan for my daughter-in-law and it is the funnest afghan I have ever made. I think it goes fast because I am enjoying it. Hope this helps


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Hello from Bronxville said:


> Can any of you Master Knitters give me a few tips on learning to knit faster? Thanks much
> Hello from Bronxville


The right music helps me. TV is very distracting. Generally I pick a good Classical radio station, and constantly count so I don't add or drop a stitch. Knitting has a rhythm to it.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

Practice helps awhile, than when I slowed down my knitting speed did not improve anylonger, not to mention some times my attention just not there. Anyway ,gives me enjoyment and ' just knit I in love with.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

As other here have said Knitting is not a race, remember slow and easy wins the race. If you try and go faster you can make more mistakes and then that takes time to go back and fix them . With a lot of practise and patience you will gradually increase in speed.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

What I did was buy a knitting machine.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Ask4j - I love your Avatar.  . My way of thinking.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

If you happen to be a naturally slow knitter like me, then time and experience will improve your speed a bit, but you'll still be slow compared to others. Don't compare, but enjoy knitting as a process.
And if you really, really, really need to go faster, try a knitting machine (maybe there's a knitting machine club somewhere aroung or a LYS with a machine, so you can try it out).


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Linuxgirl,
As a New Yorker I definitely need to learn the ARTS of process and slowing down! Thanks so much for you good tips! Happy 2015 ))


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> I cannot understand why so many want to knit fast. Maybe if there is a deadline or maybe to sell.
> 
> And maybe its because some knitters (like me!) have so many requests from so many family members that they'd just like to be able to produce items faster!
> 
> ...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

This gets more and more interesting. Thanks to all.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

What the heck if flicking


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Why do you want to knit faster? To get more completed? You'll get more completed if you spend less time asking questions of other people and just sit back, knit, and enjoy what you're doing.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry to have ANNOYED you so much!! I am a newbie knitter and much appreciate advice from those who know much more than I about knitting than I do. I don't look at ASKING ADVICE from Master Knitters as wasting time.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think garlicginger was a bit harsh. You can ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

rainie said:


> Don't throw. I throw, I'm slow. Knitting isn't a race. Stop and pet the yarn. If you want to be faster - Crochet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Ah, that's the problem with the written word...... when you can't read body language. My comment was meant to be humorous. Don't you folks ever smile?


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree  bright colors can be an added bonus :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the question. Thank you. Making room for differences is so important, especially with a big dose of kindness and manners.

For those who are interested, the following link has some good ideas. I hope it's helpful.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/speed-knitting-tips/


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi There PZoe,
I can't thank UUUU enough for sending me this link. I just watched it, and it is EXACTLY what I needed to visualize HOW TO WIND THE YARN through the fingers on my LEFT hand! I have SAVED this mini video, and will watch it while holding my needles. It is absolutely true that seeing is believing!! A visual is worth a zillion words. I have been dying to know exactly which fingers do what lol lol!
Have a fabulous day, ad the very best of 2015!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello from Bronxville said:


> Hi There PZoe,
> I can't thank UUUU enough for sending me this link. I just watched it, and it is EXACTLY what I needed to visualize HOW TO WIND THE YARN through the fingers on my LEFT hand! I have SAVED this mini video, and will watch it while holding my needles. It is absolutely true that seeing is believing!! A visual is worth a zillion words. I have been dying to know exactly which fingers do what lol lol!
> Have a fabulous day, ad the very best of 2015!!


Great. You are so welcome. Best regards.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Right on :thumbup: Happy New Year


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



lemonaid said:


> you'll grow faster with practice.
> I have some suggestions for you, they might help and they sure don't hurt.
> - never ever hurry (it brings cramps and ugly stitches and you may have to frog lots of mistakes)
> - put no pressure on yourself
> ...


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank UUUUUUU Lemonaide for your terrific tips ) Just what the Doc ordered! I much appreciate your time and trouble to write!
Happy & Healthy 2015


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

As for everything you want to do well, it's practice, practice, practice! Enjoy practicing, I know I do.


----------



## Hello from Bronxville (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you Reyna...In 2015 I am aspiring to do just that! ))


----------

